# Strains for DWC/Bubbleponics



## weldergrowingreen (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been researching DWC/Bubbleponics, but I've been a soil-user for years. The strains that I'm working on right now are: Lemon Skunk; Sour Kush; RockLock; and Big Bud. Which strain would be the most successful using DWC? I want to produce the most potent strain with the highest yield, but scientifically, I keep second-guessing myself....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Nov 29, 2010)

no strain will be better than another in dwc.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Nov 29, 2010)

the same strain might be better than a soil grow in dwc, if ideal conditions are met.


----------



## weldergrowingreen (Dec 1, 2010)

First attempt at bubblecloning: Starting to see roots on some of the strains after only 6 days! Right on!!! Note: Going to use less water; Drowning them is obviously stunting root growth...... lol : P


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 1, 2010)

ANYSTRAIN YOU PUT IN IS GOING TO FLOURISH. DWC Is my fav. StealthHydro.com THE OXYPONIC set pwns all DWC SETUPS. GROW AURORA INDICA in it


----------

